#  Krankenpflege >   nässende/bluttende Wunde 3 Wochen nach OP >

## marushka

Hatte vor 3 Wochen eine laterale Bandrekonstruktion. Nach 5 Tagen KH wurde ich entlassen. Danach nässte und blutete die Wunde weiterhin und musste dann nochmals zum Orthopäden, da er es nochmals sehen wollte da er dachte die Wunde wäre auf der sicheren Seite gewesen beim Entlassen aus dem KH. Nun stellte er fest, dass die Wunde trotzdem noch nicht über dem Berg war und musste also weiterhin die Wunde täglich mit Octanisept desinfizieren und mit sterilen Kompressen abkleben. Nun am 15. Post-OP Tag wurden mir die Fäden gezogen. Der Orthopäde meinte die Wunde sehe nun gut aus und ich könne nach 2 Tagen auch bereits baden gehen. Das habe ich trotzdem noch nicht gemacht, da ich lieber noch ein bisschen warte und dann ganz sicher sein kann, dass die Wunde auch wirklich zu ist. Als ich dann die Kompresse vor 2 Tagen wechselte stellte ich fest, dass die Wunde wieder nässt und auf der Kompresse auch Blut zu sehen war. Nun ist meine OP heute genau 3 Wochen her und habe vorhin auch gleich das Pflaster gewechselt und es war wieder nass mit Wundsekret und wenig blut. Nun weiss ich nicht genau was ich machen soll. Ist dies normal? Möchte nicht gleich wieder zum Orthopäden gehen. Habe allerdings den nächsten Kontrolltermin bei ihm erst in 3 Wochen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ratschläge und/oder ist es notwendig, dass ich es nochmals abchecken lasse? 
Liebe Grüsse

----------


## dreamchaser

Geh morgen in das KH, wo du operiert wurdest und lass die Wunde anschauen. Es ist nicht normal, dass eine Wunde nach 3 Wochen noch nässt. Das sollte abgeklärt werden, wo der Wunddefekt ist - nicht dass sich noch ein Infekt bildet.

----------


## marushka

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werde heute also nochmals ins KH gehen :Sad:

----------


## marushka

Die Probleme nehmen kein Ende. Hatte mittlerweile ein Abszess an der Op-Wunde und eine Wundinfektion. Op-Naht ist zut Hälfte nicht verheilt und befinde mich nun ambulant im Spital in Behandlung für die Problemwunde. Zusätzlich will mein Orthpäde die Wunde wöchentlich kontrollieren. Er zog es in Betracht die Wunde zu operieren. Bislang gehe ich seit 2 Wochen je 3mal wöchentlich ins Spital und da werden Nekrosen und Fibrinbeläge entfernt, eine Wundspülung vorgenommen, Hydrogel in die offene Wunde gefüllt, silberhaltige Wundauflage darüber und dann eine Gaze und einen Verband darum gemacht. Bislang geht die Heilung trotz all diesen Massnahmen bloss langsam voran. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ergahrungen oder Ratschläge? Erscheint euch eine Operation der Wunde für sinnvoll oder eher nicht? Liebe Grüsse

----------

